# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  عندي استشارة: عن طريقة حساب راتب الاجازة السنوية حسب قانوان الاجازات السنوية اليمني؟

## Qaher

السلام عليكم 

حسب المادة التالية:
مادة (79) : 
1- يستحق العامل إجازة لا تقل عن ثلاثين يوما بأجر كامل عن كل عام من الخدمة الفعلية وبمعدل لا يقل عن يومين ونصف لكل شهر. 


=====================================

بالنسبة عن ( كل عام من الخدمة الفعلية )
هل المقصود منها بـ 365 يوما من الدوام الفعلي متضمنة ( عدد أيام الحضور الفعلي + عدد أيام الاجازة الأسبوعية 52 يوما + عدد أيام الأعياد  ) - 
أم 365 يوما من أيام التقويم بغض الننظر عن السابق؟؟؟؟


لأن برنامج الحاسب الآلي عندي مبرمج على ( عدد أيام الحضور الفعلي + عدد أيام الاجازة الأسبوعية 52 يوما + عدد أيام الأعياد  ) - وعند أكمال 365 يوما يسقط في حساب العامل راتب شهر كامل
أو عند التصفية النهائية تحسب عن كل شهر يومين ونصف ....


لأنه ذكر في المادة ( الخدمة الفعلية ) فماهي تفسيرها؟؟؟؟

فهل طريقة حسابي قانونيا صحيحة ؟؟؟؟

----------

